

Swinging For The Fences - jv22222
http://justinvincent.com/page/1442/swinging-for-the-fences

======
noelsequeira
If I could weigh in on the entire controversy here, in hindsight, I wish I
hadn't read either of the articles - I'm none the richer after the consumption
of a ton of vitriol.

And here's why, in my opinion. Both Justin Vincent and Alex Payne have
different perspectives / world views, shaped obviously by their life
experiences. And neither of them is entirely wrong. Or right.

But when they attempt to offer universal advice and proselytize the entire
world, their opinions degenerate into religion. Which is exactly why we've had
passionate commentators weigh in with an almost religious fervor... and
intolerance.

Please let's put paid to this nontroversy with a simple "to each his own", and
get back to what we all do best - building stuff (that may impact a handful or
billions).

------
chr15
Hindsight is 20/20. Entrepreneurs should understand that if you swing for the
fences that failure is likely. It's about the risk/reward tradeoff. These
risks should be understood, mitigated as much as possible, and accepted before
undertaking any venture. The bullet points you mentioned are a part of that
risk. There should be no regrets if one has thought through them.

Yes, there are arrogant people swinging for the fences. But there are others
who have thought through it. My 2 cents.

~~~
jv22222
Agreed :) Except that I _thought_ I would have no regrets... until I failed 5
times!

After the 5th failure I was like. Hmm. There must be another way...

(Just to clarify I consider the Music career as the 1st of the 5 failures)

~~~
chr15
Understood. People will usually regret the things they did _not_ do e.g. not
getting that girl's phone # :) If you didn't swing for the fences, you might
be regretting that.

------
extension
I don't see what the big controversy is. Investments in your career can be
high risk or low risk. Society needs some amount of _both_ to progress. Though
it is sometimes abused, I'm glad we have a system that lets you buy off the
risk.

